# H. hottentotta life span?



## dpjm (Sep 21, 2008)

Does anybody out there know the approximate life expectancy of _Hottentotta hottentotta_?  I'm selling my babies and some people are asking how long they live and I don't really know.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Xaranx (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm guessing they are right in the middle, 7-10 years, since they take 12-18 months to mature.


----------



## hotbugs62 (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow that's cool, I thought they might only be about 3 years max. Is this the norm for all Hottentotta? I only have H. trilineatus at the present.


----------

